# Coastal Bend Veterans Job Fair MAR 26



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Location: Fulton Convention Center, Fulton Beach Rd, Fulton
[adjacent to Rockport]

Wed, March 26, 10am - 2pm

* free admission...pre-registration not required

* open to all military veterans and spouses

* employers are from throughout the Coastal Bend, centered around Corpus Christi. partial list of employers follows:

*TPCO AMERICA* [Gregory] an international company just completing their $1B major manufacturing plant outside of Portland

*SGS PETROLEUM SERVICES*[Corpus Christi] hiring for Victoria and Corpus Christi area

*MMR CONSTRUCTORS *[Ingleside]

*SYSCO* hiring for Victoria and Corpus Christi area

*TEXAS PARKS & WILDLIFE* recruiting for their 2015 academy

*AINSWORTH TRUCKING* [Corpus Christi] oilfield and heavy hauling

*IBC BANK *

*WHATABURGER*

*H E B*

point of contact: tom 361-205-4458 [email protected]


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Vet. Job Fair March 12 Ellington AFB I-45 South of Houston near Webster
0900-----
Focusing on resume writing
Tips for successfully navigating hiring fairs
Military skills translation services
and interview preparation

Nothing about employers coming to this fair


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

couldn't find any specifics on employers ... 
but check out the Job Fair coming to Fulton March 26 ... specific employers are listed in that post


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

request anyone viewing the info on our Coastal Bend Veterans Job Fair please re-post on facebook to reach out to other area veterans....thanks!


----------

